# Tropheus in a 75 Gallon



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it possible to keep a small group of Tropheus in a 75 gallon tank? I'm thinking about 1-2 males and 4-6 females.

I've seen people with smaller tanks keeping several Tropheus along with other Tangs.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

I just noticed a similar post further down but they seem to be talking about larger colonies of Tropheus in a tank that size. I want to know if a quad or several fish more would work. What my concern is aggression and the male endlessly harrassing a small group of females and if the fish themselves would feel crowded.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I will suggest that small groups of 4-5-6-7-8 fish alone in a tank will not work out 99% of the time. Mixed into community tanks will not give much better odds as tropheus will only focus on tropheus.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

In a 75 gallon single colony group I would not do more than 24 adult fish, or less than 18 adult fish.

Duboisi can handle themselves in smaller numnbers, but all the rest in a 75 gallon no less than 18-20 in a 75 gallon.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

Isn't 18-24 adult Tropheus quite a large amount in a standard 75 gallon or even a 90 gallon?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

it's a lot of fish, but because of aggression, it's necessary. that's why tank maintenance is very key


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

I once had 19 Duboisi Maswa in a 100 gallon(60x16x25) and I thought I was pushing it. I ended up selling them just as they got to adulthood. I made good money on the deal but I still regret selling them. They had just started breeding and a lot of the females were at the stage of holding infertile eggs.

Before I die I want to own a colony of T. Blue Rainbow Chatikas. They have got to be the most awsome Tropheus I have ever seen next to an old friend's Ilangi colony.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

fisher king said:


> Isn't 18-24 adult Tropheus quite a large amount in a standard 75 gallon or even a 90 gallon?


Not at all. You would be surprised at how the group just flows through the tank. Very active fish. I kept several breeding groups made up of 20-22 tropheus in 75's. Good filtration, regular large water changes and the Ts will take care of the rest.


----------



## tropheusBum (Mar 16, 2006)

NorthShore said:


> fisher king said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't 18-24 adult Tropheus quite a large amount in a standard 75 gallon or even a 90 gallon?
> ...


..........SO SO TRUE!!!!


----------

